# Medusa make-up?



## Atelier*Motives

What about a make up mask just around the eyes to bring them out.  

YouTube - My entry for NikkieTutorial's contest

or maybe one of YouTube - xxsgtigressxx's Channel tutorials; so many of her tutorials for the eyes are gorgeous and certainly able to give you a 'knock em' out' eye look


----------



## Lainie

Wow that's awesome! Thanks for that!


----------



## Drayvan

This one done in blues would be nice also. 
YouTube - Space Makeup: The Sun part II


----------



## Lainie

That's trippy! It kind of looks like snakes, wow


----------



## kittyvibe

yes match the snakes on your head with the ones for your face (colors) the one Drayvan was really cool with the paper and the one Atelier*Motives posted with the mask for the base would look cool. If it was me, I absolutely covet my Medusa Barbie and love how simple and gorgeous her looks are, I imagine she has fangs under those ruby red lips. I would invest in a pair of cat eyes contacts in your choice of color (yellow would be most stunning) and vampire fangs for snake teeth. A pic of the Medusa Barbie, you can see the makeup is very simple, and it looks alot like this video tutorial, I love this girl, lol. (not the one pictured at start but showing the how to, its much better than her inspiration on this makeup look IMO.
YouTube - Venetian princess Gorgeous golds inspired make up look


----------



## Lainie

Oh wow, I didn't even KNOW there was a Medusa Barbie, she is gorgeous! I love the make-up, I can definitely do that. The venetian princess is cool too, I like the golds, and I could do a metallic green also. Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## kittyvibe

cool  I forgot to mention that the doll has super long lashes that flare out at the end of her eyes, like these, but in all black, though these might look good too. 

Blue Dramamtic with Stones False Eyelashes by EyeMAX

Green and Black Tip False Eyelashes by EyeMAX

Marilyns False Eyelashes by EyeMAX


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

I love this make up artist YouTube - MissChievous's Channel she does some stunning looks. Somebody has requested a Greek Goddess look.


----------



## Lainie

Thanks for those suggestions! I have false eyelashes, but looking at them, they don't flare out at the end, I will have to look for those. Hopefully at the local drug as those are kind of pricey 

The video tutorials are great....once you watch one, you get sucked into a million others LOL But I'm learning alot. It's funny, in the pics I posted, I'm wearing a ton of make-up, but it doesn't look like it. I think I would like to go with some greens, blues and gold to really make my eyes stand out....

Thanks for all your help everyone! This site is great!


----------



## yummum29

I am also being Medusa, and I am going with something close to this pic. I LOVE the look! 
smallgorgon1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Lainie

yummum29 said:


> I am also being Medusa, and I am going with something close to this pic. I LOVE the look!
> smallgorgon1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Oh Yummum, I LOVE this look....that is HOT!


----------



## Halloweenie1

I see that you have quite a few already..but I thought I would add my suggestion.....This would look great with a dramatic hairstyle with a few snakes. Are you going to have snakes of some sort in your hair?
These colors can be found at Medusa's Makeup. They have a ton of wonderful colors. I have tried the sparkly ones.* H1*

www.medusasmakeup.com/


----------



## PoorGoo813

Try this idea......I designed this outfit for my Girlfriend:


----------



## Lainie

yes, I'm going to have some snakes in my hair, I bought some tiny claw clips to attach small snakes (like the ones on my tiara) and I'm going to randomly put them through my curled, teased and maybe tinted hair.

PoorGoo, wow that Medusa costume is awesome! The contacts really make the whole outfit, I love it!

Have I mentioned that my outfit is for a Halloween wedding? I think if it was just a Halloween party I would definitely go with the gorgon/green skin Medusa. I'm trying to combine dressy with Halloween....


----------



## Halloweenie1

Lainie said:


> yes, I'm going to have some snakes in my hair, I bought some tiny claw clips to attach small snakes (like the ones on my tiara) and I'm going to randomly put them through my curled, teased and maybe tinted hair....Have I mentioned that my outfit is for a Halloween wedding? I think if it was just a Halloween party I would definitely go with the gorgon/green skin Medusa. I'm trying to combine dressy with Halloween....



Wedding? No, you did'nt mention it....I would'nt do the full fantasy look, either.

By the way, your snakes look great! I like your costume. Have fun! *H1*

*ENLIGHTENED MEDUSA.....*


----------



## nightdancer16

Great costume idea, first of all! Here are some general tips:

1. Elongate your eyebrows - pencil them in, or pencil over your actual eyebrows. By elongating, and angling the eyebrows up it gives you a sexy, evil look and changes your entire attitude.

2. Smokey eyes are a great fall back if you don't fall in love with any other ideas. It's simple to do, and always looks great. You can also start with smokey eyes and add on as you see fit. Greens and Reds are colors you're going to want to include in your makeup!

3. Liquid eyeliner will be your best friend. You can draw very sharp or very thick lines. It looks great. You can have so much fun with it, and it's super easy to take off or change if you mess up! It also comes in great fun colors - such as green or gray.

Okay, enough of that... here are some photos to help ya out. Enjoy!










Instead of blues you could definitely use greens and blacks.










You can create that sort of scaly look by using a variety of stencils - i've found that fishnets actually work great for create different patterns with makeup - just cut a piece out and put it on your face and either paint or draw into the circles, or use an airbrush if you have access to some hardcore makeup tools!










And finally this is a good look if you want to keep it simple and easy. Liquid eyeliner and diamond appliques work well. You could take this look and do a lot with it, too - add some red or green light eyeshadow underneath and around your eyes to look like a light mask, kinda like this:










Have fun and good luck!


----------



## churchofsubgenius

My wife was Medusa last year, one of the standouts of her costume was green LED "rice lights" woven thru her hair (small battery pack hidden in sash) it looked pretty cool and always grabbed your attention ...maybe not away from a bride.


----------



## Lainie

Thank you night dancer, those are excellent suggestions! I like the smokey eye look, I think that'll be great for a wedding. I am going to use greens and golds and false eyelashes but I'm not too good with liquid liner. I've been practicing for 6 weeks and it's a little better, but I always wind up looking like a racoon!


----------



## Lainie

I looked for pics of your wife's Medusa, but didn't see it 

It sounds awesome!


----------

